# Spelling and different meaning.



## Camper6 (Jul 3, 2019)

The word sewer.   It can mean someone who sews.  Or it can mean a catch basin where water flows.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2019)

*Homonyms*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 3, 2019)

Are you kidding me??


----------



## Pappy (Jul 3, 2019)

There, their and they’re are the ones I see most misused. I have never had a problem with them, but a lot of folks do.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 3, 2019)

No problem speaking. Just writing.


----------



## wvnewbie (Jul 4, 2019)

Your - You're - Yer - Youins


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 4, 2019)

I haven't heard Youins yet.  I live in Canada.   I'm looking forward to it.  Where do I have to go to find it?


----------



## Maywalk (Aug 2, 2019)

How about Fair, Fare, Fayre or Two,To, Too.


----------

